
Covid-19 Will Expose the Many Ghosts in the U.S. Economy - elsewhen
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-05-19/covid-19-will-expose-the-many-ghosts-in-the-u-s-economy
======
drpgq
Of the restaurants I've heard that aren't reopening in my city, I wasn't that
surprised by. I'm wondering how many I haven't heard about just won't reopen.

